

Show HN: I got bored, so I made a roguelike - moron4hire
https://wedusc.com/jsdos/

======
rbkillea
It's called a roguelike. Rouge is something akin to mascara.

~~~
moron4hire
Balls. I'm usually not so bad of a speller, but I've apparently been making
that mistake since 1995.

